

It’s a great time to be a programmer in the UK, part 2 - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2012/04/its-a-good-time-to-be-a-programmer-in-the-uk-part-2/

======
petercooper
There might be more vacancies but the salaries are still abysmal compared to
the US. I'd be skint if I weren't self employed :-)

London is more expensive than the Bay Area yet the number of full time,
salaried developers picking up anything like $100k is small.

